# Genie Problems ... Is this normal ?



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm sure this has been addressed somewhere but to get to the point.

When turning the Genie OFF, it loses the buffer. I leave it on FNC at night (and on all my other receivers) in the morning FNC should be there, buffered with 90 minutes worth of programming.

With the Genie, there's NOTHING buffered when I turn it back on in the morning (or even any time it's turned off and on) ...

WHY IS THIS? .... BIG FLAW FOR ME !!!!


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Normal. Lots of threads on the topic.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

You could just leave it on.


----------



## Justin23 (Jan 11, 2008)

Janice805;3205439 said:


> I'm sure this has been addressed somewhere but to get to the point.
> 
> When turning the Genie OFF, it loses the buffer. I leave it on FNC at night (and on all my other receivers) in the morning FNC should be there, buffered with 90 minutes worth of programming.
> 
> ...


Why don't you record FNC?


----------



## BLWedge09 (Jan 6, 2007)

Justin23 said:


> Why don't you record FNC?


Maybe he doesn't get up at the same time every morning. Doubt he would want to record the entire night every night. In any case, it does seem to be a known and acknowledged issue.


----------



## Janice805 (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. Doesn't seem right. I leave it on FNC at night so when I wake up (whatever time) I can rewind it to the top of the news.

Does anyone know if DTV is aware of this and can it be fixed? Last question I promise.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

You could simply set up a recurring manual recording for a block of time in the morning for the channel.


----------



## lonerwulf (Jul 10, 2012)

Switch to dish Dtv sucks


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

DirecTV absolutely does know about it, but seems to be considered "by design."

And thanks to Lonerwulf for the constructive comment...


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Janice805 said:


> Does anyone know if DTV is aware of this and can it be fixed? Last question I promise.


No need for a "last question".

DirecTV does know, and this may/might be addressed in the future.


----------



## lonerwulf (Jul 10, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, I guess if you're an appliance-making co. you don't win energy-saving awards w/o trying to save every single little micro watt in your appliance that it might use.

Even the regular HRs on occasion will "steal" the lone active tuner you're using if you don't touch remote for several hours in order to make a recording. In other words, "leaving it on" in some cases, at least with regualar HRs, doesen't always guarantee your buffer to always be there, either.


----------



## Simmerman (Apr 10, 2008)

I think Lonerwulf is dyslexic and got the companies backwards.


----------



## brett_the_bomb (Oct 24, 2009)

Janice805 said:


> Thanks for the responses. Doesn't seem right. I leave it on FNC at night so when I wake up (whatever time) I can rewind it to the top of the news.
> 
> Does anyone know if DTV is aware of this and can it be fixed? Last question I promise.


Im sure you dont want a series link setup just for the daily news since you probably dont want to hassle with deleting the episodes, but if you set that link up to keep at most say 5 episodes then you would always have ur news and not have to tend to deleting the episodes all the time. just an idea.


----------



## supermod38 (Jan 16, 2013)

Simmerman said:


> I think Lonerwulf is dyslexic and got the companies backwards.


and remember, even DUCT tape can't fix STUPID.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

From Directv's own website in the D* vs dish page, Genie vs Dish hopper:

"Start programs at the beginning if you tune in late."


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> From Directv's own website in the D* vs dish page, Genie vs Dish hopper:
> 
> "Start programs at the beginning if you tune in late."


That might be a bit too over the top.
How would it know what I wanted to start watching?

I have been able to turn on a client in the middle, and start watching from the beginning, but there are limits to this.


----------

